

A diet high in animal protein is disastrous to our health - edw519
http://www.alternet.org/healthwellness/143149/a_solution_for_diabetes%3A_a_vegan_diet?page=entire

======
bgnm2000
This article is about solutions to diabetes much more than its about "dangers
of high animal protein diets"...

